# Betta, meet pygmy cory. Um, no. It Is Not Food!!! Bad Betta!



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

My planted Fluval Ebi has been chugging along with a dozen or so pygmy cory's - they're cute little guys, as long as it's not too bright then they don't hide as much. The plan all along was to eventually put our betta into the Ebi; the cory's were meant to be his tankmates. That move happened tonight, and there were a few nervous moments - both for me and the cories - as he immediately started chasing them all over the tank. Luckily he is not the fastest and he doesn't get close enough, but he seems to have adjusted well and is busy exploring his tank.

So that concludes phase 1 of my fishkeeping project! I'll now let the Ebi settle while I move on to phase 2... a Red Sea Max 130 that I got for my birthday. That should be fun and very interesting  

But before I leave the Ebi, so should I be worried about the betta & cory's? I'd gone with it b/c most people who keep both seem to have done OK. As the night went on he gave up on chasing them, I'm sure if he gets a chance though he won't let it slip by.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's scary! 

I sure hope that the betta gives up on chasing the pygmy corydoras because they have no place to run. They don't seem like the kind of fish that would pose a challenge to him; maybe he was just making it clear who was boss and will ignore them from now on? 

I'm interested in seeing how this works out because I've been thinking of trying a betta with my pygmy corydoras.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I used to have a nasty betta that didn't like any other tank mates. He bit a good sized chunk off tail off one of my panda corys and the poor little guy didn't make it. He picked a fight with a ram one time - just say that karma got back to him.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Morainy said:


> I'm interested in seeing how this works out because I've been thinking of trying a betta with my pygmy corydoras.


I thought there was enough plant & shrubs that they could take cover, but the betta bowled through it chasing them last night.

All seems calm and quiet this morning, but I'll keep an eye on things and let you know. I won't tear down his old tank until I'm sure everyone's playing nice. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a male betta that HATED my albino bronze corys, just wouldn't leave them alone. He ignored the peppereds, so I'm guessing it's a colour thing. He ended up with his own five gallon.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm glad to report back and say that at least for today, he is ignoring the pygmy's... busy exploring his tank and checking things out, but he has seemingly lost interest in bothering them - so w00t! 

I'll continue to keep an eye on things in the short term to make sure it stays that way.


----------

